# Scholarships!?



## verytired (Aug 14, 2009)

.


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Instead of looking for scholarship(Not that I know of), you might want to apply for financial aid...


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I say go for it all; financial aid and scholarships. I've heard that most of those are for undergrads (don't have Bachelor Degree yet), but maybe there are some generic disability aids out there for Graduate level schools. Maybe you can ask someone in the financial aid dept at your university. Even if they do not offer any, they might see others come into the office from other sources or at least have some ideas for you. You might try associations like Crohns & Colitis Foundation or someplace regarding disabilities in general. Many grad schools require that you don't have a job so you can work at your program demands, like to get credentialed as a teacher or licenced as a lawyer, so you'll need all the help you can get. Also, don't forget all and any other focus that scholarships are offered for, not just for medical disorders. Although like I said, most are for undergrads, maybe there is help for those entering your field of interest. We had no money to help our daughter and she only had her small amount of gift money from graduating with BA degree that June. She wasn't yet diagnosed with Lupus so she didn't look for aid from that angle. She did get some personal scholarships (not relatives or friends) that paid for tuition. There are people who, each year, quietly look for a specific person to help each year on a smaller scale. She also got a job assisting a professor in her Masters program, so it didn't interfere with her studies. What was sad was that despite all her work done for his book (I think a text), he didn't mention her name anywhere, not even in the acknowledgements, so she's been unable to use it as a reference. Recently, at some big event where she was being honored, he said he regrets that.... yeah, well it's a little late now, thank-you very much. So, watch out for that happening to you if you assist a professor. Sorry, I got a little off track. Go for it all; research, apply, and tell everybody. You need all the help you can get!Good luck,Cathy


----------



## verytired (Aug 14, 2009)

Cathy thanks for the response, I apologize for responding so late. Yes getting money for school is very hard and I have been looking for it from everywhere and everybody. That's unfortunate what the professor did to your daughter, some people are out for themselves







For now I did apply for financial aid and all i received were loans. I applied for several scholarships and still to here from them.


----------



## verytired (Aug 14, 2009)

I actually am applying for scholarship right now but i need some HELP,In order to participate in this scholarship you post a picture and get people to vote on your picture. If you get into the top 10 in votes than you are eligible to be selected for a chance to win the 15,000 scholarship.I need HELP in receiving the votes; The link is http://fastweb15years.com/entries/395Its very simple, all you need is to sign up (which takes 5 minutes) and then ur eligible to vote. All you need is a valid email and your allowed only 1 vote per day. The contest ends JULY 30th.I've gotten my friends and family to vote buts its not enough If you guys can help me out it would be really awesome


----------



## verytired (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope this doesn't come off as advertisement for that website. I've been active member for over a year now. It is perfectly safe and a website to help students win scholarship.


----------

